# Bordetella Vaccine



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Maisy went for her 12 weeks check up and shot today. (She's a whopping 1lb 14.5oz - I think it's time for a diet! -LOL!!) The Vet recommended giving her a dose of Bordetella since she will be going to a groomer. She gave it to her orally. Maisy slept most of the way home (about 45 minutes). She had a good play & potty once we got home and then she and I napped for a good half an hour. She had dinner (and plenty of water) and played again once she woke up. But during the middle of her play she vomited. Not sure if this could be from the medicine or maybe she ate her dinner too quickly (plus with the water) maybe made herself sick from playing? She had the 5-way shot (which she had before with no problems) but I was wondering if the Bordetella could have caused her to vomit? She seems a little tired now and is laying around, but doesn't seem to have an upset stomach. She hasn't vomited anymore (over 45 minutes ago) and doesn't seem restless but seems sleepy (which was the case after her last shots plus the trip there and back). Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a terrible experience with Grace and that vaccine... but it doesn't happen often.

It wouldn't have been an oral vaccine. It would be nasal. Sometimes they lick it off their nose, but it should have been nasal.

Keep an eye on her. If she hasn't vomited again it could have been she played too much too fast.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not get a 5 way vaccine!

And please do not get multiple vaccines together.

The 5 way was 5 vaccines all at once. For a not yet 2 pound dog that is A LOT. And something I never knew until Grace's vaccine incident: a 2 pound puppy gets the same amount of vaccine as a 90 pound dog!

Plus a new vaccine... poor dear.

If your groomer requires the bordetella - then you will have to get it. Unless you can find someone who doesn't require it.

It won't cover all the kennel cough viruses... but will cover some of them. So even if she has it - she can still get kennel cough.

Again - keep an eye on her. If she vomits again take her in ASAP.

And again... sorry to be redundant - please separate and space the vaccines out.

Tori


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I am not sure. Opey gets his bordetella via intra nasal not orally. May she ate too fast and then playing upset her belly. It seems positive that she hasn't vomited again. I'm sure someone with more experience will be able to chime in.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Tori. Do not give more than one shot at a time, especially with such a little one. Many vets aren't that familiar with toy breeds but you really have to be cautious. With multiple vaccines at one time if a dog does have a reaction you can't tell which one the dog's reacting to. My vet always splits the shots up, several weeks apart. She only charges me for the vaccines, not the additional office visits for it. As for the nasal bordatella - my Tyler got very bad reverse sneezing from it. Must have been an irritant to his nose and throat. I now get it in shot form to avoid that. Hope all will be okay but if she has any other reaction please alert your vet.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I had no idea about the 5-way vaccine! That's what she's had since she got her first round of shots and has done fine. So I'm pretty sure it isn't that. But I didn't realize about the strength of it, thanks for the info! 
I can't seem to find anything about this medicine being oral - but it was definately given through her mouth and the vet even told me before she gave it to her that it was an oral vaccine. So this has me a little confused. 
She did play quite hard though once we woke up - I was excited to see her playing so excitedly seeing as she had just had her shot. Hoping it's just she ate too quickly and played too hard.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

She said the next visit (in 4 weeks) will be another booster, plus she will need a rabies vaccine, but she said she would space those out to make sure there is no reaction. I just didn't think it would be a problem today - assuming it would be ok and she would have spaced them out if they needed to be. Maisy Lou is napping by my feet now after nipping some at my pj pants (she usually naps now anyway). I'm feeling a little at ease about it now because when she feels bad she wants on top of me and she's fine sitting at my feet now.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd double check what she had...

She may have not done the Nasal vaccine (Bordetella)

They do oral worming at the 12 week visit. So that could have been it. Which could cause tummy upset.

Make sure you check what she got. The Bordetella should not be oral.

For her next visit -- I'd suggest spacing the shots out.

If she needs a booster, bordetella, and rabies - do each in a separate visit.

Glad she is doing well


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

She did say Bordetella and it's on he receipt as well. She didn't do wormer again since she had the meds for the tapeworm. I'm learning though. I'll get this! She's playing hard now and no more vomiting.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

You are absolutely right that you are learning, and you are a very conscientious Maltese mom to be on a forum with those who have owned multiple dogs for years and know so much about all of this. I want to qualify my opinion with my story so that you can take from it what you want to learn. I have only owned dogs (2 Maltese and 1 Chihuahau) for the past 5 1/2 years and I got all my information from my previous vet. He gives the 5 in 1 vaccine no matter how old your dog is and is a firm believer in how wonderful Science Diet is and sells it in his office. He is a wonderful person and I go to church with him, but after joining two dog forums in the last 6 months I have some definite important difference of opinions that I believe are vital to my dogs' well being. Now, I repeat that this is my opinion because others on this forum may not agree, but this is what I have decided after researching and changing vets. I will not EVER get the 5 in 1 vaccine again. The only thing I will vaccinate against is canine distemper and parvo and rabies. Alabama has just started allowing a 3 year rabies--Thank the Lord. Both of my dogs go to the groomer--my chi goes for a bath and anal gland expression about every 6 weeks and my groomer does not ask about a bordetello vaccine. My personal thought at the moment is to go with the regular puppy schedule and one year shots then do titers to check for immunities before just randomly giving more vaccines after one year(I'm still "iffy" on this as Gidget is coming up on her one year shots, and I may just go with titers). If a dog has the immunities, they have them, they do not get more by immunizing them again it is just adding unneccessary vaccinations in their systems that can cause cancers later. My present vets philosophy follows American Vet Association which believes dogs should be immunized through 4th or 5th year. As I said earlier, my previous vet immunizied every year until dog died of old age or unnatural causes. I went into this great detail because as you said you are new and learning. I wish I had known the things I know now when Lulu was a puppy. For those who disgree with me, as I stated this is just my opinion gleaned from 6 months of lots of research, and I would greatly appreciate your opinions as I care very much about the health and well-being of Lulu and Gidget.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Maisy not feeling well. Keep a close eye on her.... we'll be thinking of her :grouphug: I agree with what the others have said already. I would hate for any pup to go through what T and Gracie are going through due to vaccine reactions.

Here is the vaccine protocol that is adopted by most (if not all?) of the Veterinary schools in the nation. It's by Dr. Jean Dodds- one of the foremost experts in canine vaccines. This has helped me in my vaccination decisions. 

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just did a quick search and it appears there is now an oral bordatella vaccine: Bronchi-Shield ORAL ? First Oral Bordetella bronchiseptica Vaccine Approved for Use in Dogs. I had trouble finding a listing of side effects, though, but I would imagine that it could upset a tiny tummy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Someone had told me not to let the vet give Ava the nasal Bordatella spray...(can't say that I remember who at the moment:blush

But we had signed up for training classes and they required a Bordatella shot, so off to the vet we went.

The vet insisted the nasal spray was just fine and gave it to her.  

Well she was sick for almost two weeks, sniffling and sneezing and reverse sneezing (honking). 

Guess it's ok for some dogs. ....but I won't ever do that again!!


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the abundance of information. Fortunately Maisy played her heart out until bedtime last night and I didn't hear a peep out of her until breakfast this morning. I think she may have been so excited yesterday she ate too quickly while playing. She is eating and drinking well and being her wild little self this morning. She's very chewy this morning so I wonder too if it could be her teeth that caused it? But thankfully she is back to normal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My two had the nasal this spring w/no reactions! The vaccine isn't available in Greece anymore---and Hills will no longer supply here. It seems many, many things in Greece are disappearing because of the financial crisis. When you can't pay your debts the well runs dry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All three of mine get the injection. My older dogs(at the bridge) received the nasal. They all go to the groomers, so best to get it. . I had a little female that came to me with kennel cough, it was horrible. We went to the pet ER in the middle of the night, because I thought that she was choking, and it was kennel cough.none of mine had any adverse reactions. As a matter of fact Laurel and Violet are due for theirs, this month.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Here is the vaccine protocol that is adopted by most (if not all?) of the Veterinary schools in the nation. It's by Dr. Jean Dodds- one of the foremost experts in canine vaccines. This has helped me in my vaccination decisions.
> 
> Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


Thank you for posting that. I did not understand what the MLV (eg. Intevet Progard Puppy DPV) meant when I first read it, so I googled it. At first I thought it must be another vaccine they get (sometimes I can be dense. lol) After googling, I now believe that is the commercial name for the distemper + parvo medication, but please correct me if I'm wrong. As I was researching I found another article with the same statement that you posted. Thanks again.


----------

